# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..11/15/15



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2015)

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Followed up on a local CL add this past week. 
I bought 2 and then it was 3.

Was told by the seller it was his grandparents bikes.

1936 Synder/Harris Sport Motobike 
Some issues but I couldn't pass it up.











1937 Seminole badged Westfield 
Pretty sure the entire bike had been repainted but, tastefully done.







Added this girl's Sears mid 60s tanklight to the pick. 
(for sale)




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2015)

I had a few good days this week. Picked a couple of parts cabinets, a Champion fender cover, Wards aluminum frame. I'm a happy boy.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2015)

I got this!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 15, 2015)

Another road bike project 



Local bicycle swap score



Picked up a frame and fork for my JAP custom motorcycle build. 



Then this old tandem, haven't figured out what it is but it's definitely cool.


----------



## adamsenior (Nov 15, 2015)

I did some trading. 













Oh yeah, can't forget this beauty I got - 



Adam
Racine WI


----------



## bikiba (Nov 15, 2015)

stoney said:


> I had a few good days this week. Picked a couple of parts cabinets, a Champion fender cover, Wards aluminum frame. I'm a happy boy.




ah so you were the one that got tht cabinet


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2015)

bikiba said:


> ah so you were the one that got tht cabinet




Which cabinet?


----------



## mruiz (Nov 15, 2015)

John
I pick up some parts, I have that fork for the Snider, Also got a rear rack for A J.C Higging Color Flow, A nice Columbia tank Male. Bolt on kick stands a set of peak fenders, one Balloon and one light weight.
 Mitch




jd56 said:


> Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 15, 2015)

I found this a while ago but I figured its worth sharing.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 15, 2015)

I like that Belknap!


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 15, 2015)

Picked up a chain guard for my Iver.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's a new keeper for me.  I also want to say thanks to ChiTown (Chris) for helping out.


----------



## jkent (Nov 15, 2015)

Robert,
I seen that bike and thought about picking it up myself, Nice bike.
I think it may have had a tank on it at one time. Unless my eyes are decieving me. 
It looks like it has marks on the top bars from the straps.
JKent


----------



## spoker (Nov 15, 2015)

nice pair of usa westwinds


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 15, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> View attachment 251052
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




Nice choice! Will look great all cleaned up.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 15, 2015)

Picked these up yesterday. 40's-50's Christmas mechanical displays.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> View attachment 251052
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




You made the right call!


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 15, 2015)

Ha, I know where you got that Silver King in the first page. Carlisle Events Lakeland FL. I was afraid to ask about the price but not about the ladies WF with the working headlights which he said $300.


Here is what I got from the same show. 1966 Mustang that needs work with no engine or trans but at least some work was done on it. Originally Springtime Yellow with D6 Parchment with Black.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 15, 2015)

stoney said:


> Which cabinet?




wasnt tht the delco one on ebay that sold this week? i was checking it out too


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2015)

No, I bought here in Florida at a swap meet Friday. I didn't see the one on Ebay.


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2015)

kngtmat said:


> Ha, I know where you got that Silver King in the first page. Carlisle Events Lakeland FL. I was afraid to ask about the price but not about the ladies WF with the working headlights which he said $300.
> 
> 
> Here is what I got from the same show. 1966 Mustang that needs work with no engine or trans but at least some work was done on it. Originally Springtime Yellow with D6 Parchment with Black.




I circled around that thing a couple of times. The frame is very nice. I'm not sure what I am going to do with it but had to have it.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 15, 2015)

Everything you need for that Mustang is readily available. The color and interior combo sounds very nice! I'd restore it back to stock!


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

these have been in the shed 30 yrs, the lighting darts are gum wall


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally found a set of og paint fenders for my 49 B6. Joe




Got them on and also put the Goodyear G3 tires on. Pretty happy with it. Joe


----------



## stoney (Nov 16, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Finally found a set of og paint fenders for my 49 B6. JoeView attachment 251230View attachment 251231
> Got them on and also put the Goodyear G3 tires on. Pretty happy with it. Joe




Looking soooo much better. Very nice


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 16, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Everything you need for that Mustang is readily available. The color and interior combo sounds very nice! I'd restore it back to stock!




I will bring it back to Springtime Yellow and the original interior colors but the engine & transmission will most like V8 & automatic as I am not much for manual transmissions instead of the original 200 6 & 3 speed manual. Also it already had a V8 put in it long ago with the mounts still in it.



Everyone Nice Finds.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bought this Humber Sports lightweight early in the week.  It has a Cyclo Oppy 4 speed, which was only made from 1938 to 1949.  I think the bike had 26 x 1 1/4" wheels.  Back may be original, front is not.  I will have to find a period correct front wheel.  Also need to find fenders for it, any ideas?


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 16, 2015)

Chainless


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 17, 2015)

This right side taillight was in the trunk of the Mustang but forgot to get pictures until today. I looked at the part number and it's from a Sport Fury and might sell or trade later.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 17, 2015)

make that Mustang a Gasser.


----------

